# Great Smoky Mountains NP



## param (Dec 5, 2012)

Helios by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## param (Dec 6, 2012)

Green Water Cascade by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Dec 6, 2012)

The first post is beautiful!

Compositionally, I am not fond of the very thin tree line, nor the very thin cloud line at the very top.
I think a little more tree line would help, but am not sure how to deal with the top, and how it would relate to the tree line.

By its still beautiful, and not an everyday perspective.

And, hey! Welcome to the forum!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 6, 2012)

I like both of these, but I am partial to the second.
It has been nominated for December POTM.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...hoto-month-nomination-thread.html#post2790518


----------



## laynea24 (Dec 6, 2012)

These are awesome!


----------



## afoto (Dec 6, 2012)

i love the shade of green in the second photo!  the over exposed bits of water are a little distracting though


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

param, welcome to the forum.  This is a nice start.  I really like the first one, although I might be tempted to crop out the trees at the bottom.  The second one seems to be a bit oversaturated and the exposure was probably a little long to produce the typical "smooth water" that a lot of folks like.  My 0.02¢ FWIW.

WesternGuy


----------



## param (Dec 7, 2012)

Thank you guys for welcoming me and the feedback! In the first image I did try cropping out the treeline but decided against it for it just felt like it belonged. The dead trees are one of the first images that come to my mind when ever I think of Clingman's Dome, dense rolling fog and amazing sunrises being some others.


----------



## param (Dec 7, 2012)

Mountain Range 2 by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## param (Dec 7, 2012)

Waterfall Autumn by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (Dec 7, 2012)

These are all wonderful.  Waterfall Autumn and Mountain Range are the strongest in my opinion.  The blown highlights in #2 are a bit distracting as is the the thin treeline in #1 as was mentioned above.


----------



## param (Dec 10, 2012)

Roaring Fork Cascade by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## param (Dec 10, 2012)

Dark Forest 2 by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## sleist (Dec 10, 2012)

Love Dark Forest.  The previous one is a bit too vivid for my taste.


----------



## param (Dec 10, 2012)

sleist said:


> Love Dark Forest.  The previous one is a bit too vivid for my taste.


Thanks! It's either no color or abundant color for me


----------



## MuddyRiver (Dec 10, 2012)

I love love love Waterfall Autumn!


----------



## sleist (Dec 10, 2012)

param said:


> sleist said:
> 
> 
> > Love Dark Forest.  The previous one is a bit too vivid for my taste.
> ...



I'm OK with the bottom 2/3 of the photo - all the green at the top is a bit overwhelming.  Still a lovely shot.


----------



## ColorExperts (Dec 10, 2012)

Fabulous photos collection. I am so wonder after visit your post. Excellent shot please keep it up.....


----------



## WesternGuy (Dec 11, 2012)

param, when you post more than one or two images, particularly when you post them in separate parts of your posting, could you please number them.  This makes them a lot easier for a reviewer to refer to.  Thanks.

WesternGuy


----------



## Karloz (Dec 11, 2012)

Good work - I have just purchased my first ND filter - ya - keen to get out and take some shots with it !!


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

sleist said:


> param said:
> 
> 
> > sleist said:
> ...


I see your point. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

ColorExperts said:


> Fabulous photos collection. I am so wonder after visit your post. Excellent shot please keep it up.....



Thanks!


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

WesternGuy said:


> param, when you post more than one or two images, particularly when you post them in separate parts of your posting, could you please number them.  This makes them a lot easier for a reviewer to refer to.  Thanks.
> 
> WesternGuy


Hi WesternGuy, i've added 1 image per post so the post # can serve a similar function and there's a title for each image too.


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

Karloz said:


> Good work - I have just purchased my first ND filter - ya - keen to get out and take some shots with it !!



Great. I've been on waiting list for a 82mm adapter ring for over 6 months now... Happy shooting!


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

MuddyRiver said:


> I love love love Waterfall Autumn!


Thanks!


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

Ferns by param_s, on Flickr


----------



## param (Dec 13, 2012)

By the Fence by param_s, on Flickr


----------

